# Chiropractor



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

How does one go about finding one?! I've looked at the AVCA Doctors website and found two people relatively close to me, but they seem to focus more on equines and I'm not sure if they work on dogs or not. However, I'm having trouble finding much information about either of the practices. With that being said.. does anyone know of other avenues one can go to find a good, respected chiropractor that works with dogs?

Harleigh tweaked her back a bit yesterday and I'm positive she needs an adjustment of some sort. There has to be something out of place or at least that is causing her discomfort and I've heard great things about using a chiropractor for dogs. I think/hope it will help her and we can get this issue sorted out!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I"m in Montana, nowhere near Florida. However, the vet I go to does chiro and accupuncture as well. 
Chiro has been great for one of my dogs, Seamus.

Perhaps you could contact her.

Barbara Calm is her name
Welcome to Calm Animal Care: Traditional and Complementary Pet Care

Obviously you aren't going to come out here for a treatment, but she might know someone.

Good luck!
Joe




nikkiluvsu15 said:


> How does one go about finding one?!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you have any hollistic clinics in your area? If so I would try giving one of them a call.  We get calls all the time with people looking for a chiropractor and we can direct them to several.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Call the clinics you have located to ask if they are a small animal practice. If so, what is the number or percentages of dogs receiving chiro at the clinic. Ask the receptionist at your regular vet and holistic practices. Contact training facilities and groomers to ask. Small independent pet supply stores, not Petco or Petsmart, can be good resources for local dog related information. If a spinal cord injury is suspected do not allow a chiropractor to manipulate the spine as it could result in paralysis. Laser therapy is recommended when the spinal cord is involved.

2 weeks strict crate rest, with minimal exercise, will often allow the injury to heal on its own.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> How does one go about finding one?! I've looked at the AVCA Doctors website and found two people relatively close to me, but they seem to focus more on equines and I'm not sure if they work on dogs or not. However, I'm having trouble finding much information about either of the practices. With that being said.. does anyone know of other avenues one can go to find a good, respected chiropractor that works with dogs?
> 
> Harleigh tweaked her back a bit yesterday and I'm positive she needs an adjustment of some sort. There has to be something out of place or at least that is causing her discomfort and I've heard great things about using a chiropractor for dogs. I think/hope it will help her and we can get this issue sorted out!



 Sorry about what happened to your dog. I'm sure he is fine now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you find one? I have considered that with Snorkels, but I was told by my vet (who couldn't recommend anyone) I needed to be very careful doing that because a bad chiropractor could do alot of damage. So I didn't pursue it because i don't know how to make sure they know what they are doing.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Did you find one? I have considered that with Snorkels, but I was told by my vet (who couldn't recommend anyone) I needed to be very careful doing that because a bad chiropractor could do alot of damage. So I didn't pursue it because i don't know how to make sure they know what they are doing.


Sadly there is no official vet chiropractors that I know of. Some vets actually offer and some even include with the visit fee. However, they didn't go to school to be a chiropractor or a nutritionist. So they can stop claiming to be experts at either of those and stick with helping animals recover.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks! Haven't found one yet, but still on the lookout. I was actually surfing around my vets website and noticed they offered chiropractic work for dogs - this is a new vet, so I'm still gaining information about them. I'm not sure if they are AVCA or IVCA registered though or not, I'd really prefer the chiro that I choose be certified by them.

She had this problem a few months back. We were put on 2 weeks of crate rest with no exercise allowed at all (so much fun with a young lab, lol), but since healing of that she has had no problems and has been back to all of her activities (plus some). 

Yesterday she started acting more like herself, so I think she feels better or at least isn't in any pain anymore. Still not sure what she could have done, but I guess that may always be a mystery lol


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

My dogs go to a chiropractor quarterly as a preventative measure. I found her through word of mouth through my trainer and agility circles. She's also the local horse chiropractor (so some chiropractors work on both). She's great. Very happy with her.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I used one once for Brandy. I was already going to a place that offered it. But I foudn them onthe web site. AHVMA - American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association


----------

